# Anubis or sword ?



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

just wanting to make sure before i kill this poor thing





















the whte flower behind it is a brazillian sword


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Looks sword to me.....


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Definitely. Plant behind it (white stripes) looks like a ribblon plant....non-aquatic.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yea sword.

And Ben caught it,theres a ribbon plant back there which is non aquatic.


----------



## Mr_Pat (Apr 13, 2010)

yeah wife and i found that out the other day.. i forgot to pull it out of there. that sword also has a pair of runners coming off of it.. i snipped one and moved it to another part f the log.. but if this is a sword ill go ahead and stick it back in the dirt.

thanks much


----------



## Cadiedid (Oct 26, 2011)

The white flowered plant is non aquatic also, isn't it? Looks like a peace plant. They can be grown emersed but not submersed.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Yep, sword. And I agree, the ribbon plant is non aquatic, as is the Peace Lily with the white flower.


----------

